# CTF in Altenkirchen Westerwald



## Stevensbiker (9. April 2004)

Am 18.07.2004 findet eine CTF Veranstaltung in Altenkirchen im Westerwald statt. Die genaue Streckenbeschreibung der neuen Strecken ab Ende April auf der Homepage der Westerwälder Radsportfeunde e.V.
http://go.to/wwradsportfreunde


----------



## Principia (10. April 2004)

sehr schön.
wenn nix dazwischen kommt, werde ich mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rapitty (11. April 2004)

...die rtf findet auch an diesem tag statt.
für 3  startgeld!!??!!
ist doch ein faieres angebot. 
wenn sonst nichts ansteht und ich mein rr bis dahin noch behalte, bin ich auch dabei; ansonsten event. mim mtb...


mfg
r.p.


----------

